# Made Some Chips



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I turned these for a friend that is a member of the Houston Civil War Historical group. They are 'Mini Ball' replicals that they give to the guest speakers as gifts. The wood is butternut which apparently has some sort of connection to the war. They are 6.5" X 2.75". I'm not big on production type turning but the challege was fun and I figured I did my 'volunteer work' for the week! lol
The other project is a section of mesquite 'tap root'. It has a very striking grain pattern and is looking good so far. If anyone is looking for a mesquite sawmill...we found a gold mine down in the Rockport area. This guy has the biggest selection of sawn mesquite I've seen. Keep your tools sharp and don't worry about the mess on the floor! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Another masterpiece in the making. May have to make a run to Rockport now.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

One of these days when I get rich and famous I'm going to own myself a "GalvBay" piece. 

As always Jim, great work!

By the way, did you ever get your vacuum chuck set up?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jim..below is explanation of 'butternut' 

Love them mini-balls...Ya gonna stain 'em ?? You really come up with some interesting 'roots'..Looks like another "Urn" in the making.. Since I've already got mine, be sure and get Bobby's measurements so he won't be cramped when his time comes...LOLl

-----------------------------

"This coarse and simple uniform became widely used by Confederate troops, particularly the Western Theater. The uniform was originally gray in appearance; however, it turned a "butternut brown" when exposed to the sun. The dye used in these inexpensive wool and cotton blend uniforms often came from butternuts, walnut shells, and rust. Their earth-tone color is what caused the Federals to sometimes call Rebels "Butternuts."


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trod....I have someone looking for some 'parts' for me as we speak! Funny you mentioned it. Here is a link that has some good ideas that I've been following. 
http://www.beaverpondstudio.com/Vacuum_Chuck.html
Tortuga..thanks for the info on the butternut wood. I do know that they guy had heck trying to find 4X4X6 inch material! I never did ask where he found it!
Bobby....if you want mesquite...this guy has it!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, I bet you Mr. Bill can find whatever you need or make it himself, Mr Bill is like Mc Giver


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just looked at the map. Rockport is a long way off.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Jim, ol Tortuga knows all this history stuff, since he was alive when it happened......lol......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> Jim, ol Tortuga knows all this history stuff, since he was alive when it happened......lol......


--------------------

I KNEW that one was coming !!! I KNEW it !! I KNEW it !!!!..ROFLMAO:rotfl:

Pretty close, Bert...but not QUITE !!! LOL....Half of my family is from Georgia, and , to tell the truth, lots of folks over there still ain't convinced that war is OVER.!!...

(Oh...and a P.S. to Bert...where'd you get all them 'reddies'..LOL..You must REALLY pizzed somebody off..:rotfl: ).....but it wasn't me..."Sticks and stones...etc" LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> --------------------
> (Oh...and a P.S. to Bert...where'd you get all them 'reddies'..LOL..You must REALLY pizzed somebody off..:rotfl: ).....but it wasn't me..."Sticks and stones...etc" LOL


I think Bert did it to himself, just to get the extra attention LOL


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

in a manner of speaking bill, I'm sure the person that gave me all the red, considers it so......lol.......


I need to change my sig line to Captain Reddot!!! lol......

Tortuga, don't really remember the where or the how anymore, it happened a couple of weeks ago, and I've slept since then....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I finally got around to some more work this morning. Here are a couple of pics of the hollowing process. Length 9" by 4 1/2" diameter. gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, I njeed bigger tools. Thats gonna look awsome.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 that is 30+ years of experience. I hope to do that in less than 30 years


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I had 6th graders doing this 5 years ago. If you saw how easy it is...you would laugh! gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My wood shop teacher name was Mr Wood. Do you know him Galv?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm.. "30 years"...lessee..that would kick me in at about 107.. Think I better look for another line of work..LOL

BEAUTIFUL stuff, as always, Jim....

The Other Jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> My wood shop teacher name was *Mr Wood*. Do you know him Galv?


And I thought that was just a Urban Legend. Come'on now...the woodshop teacher's last name was *Wood*????? That is just too funny. I did have a college prof years ago named Duck Mallard. gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> And I thought that was just a Urban Legend. Come'on now...the woodshop teacher's last name was *Wood*????? That is just too funny. I did have a college prof years ago named Duck Mallard. gb


I think Sam Rayburn, if not Park View. But that would be 25-30 years ago.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's the end of this project! I was getting ready to make the final finishing cut on this vase and figured I needed a good edge on the gouge before making it. I reground the edge....put the tool on the bed of the lathe to re-adjust the tool rest. You got it....the tool rolled off the bed and stopped on the inside of my leg before it hit the floor! If that wasn't bad enough...I tried making that finishing cut but caught the edge or something and now the vase looks like one of those 3-D puzzles!!! ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!
Tomorrow is another day!!! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry about that Galvbay. I know well what a catch is. Hate that you lost that piece. Was lookin great. That is when mine normally get messed up. After it is finished, but just have to do one more little thing then, away it goes. Ohh, well, another day.


----------

